# Advice In Ear headphone please



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2011)

Budget around 1.5k, could be increased depending on quality. Have used EP635 before, was impressed. Brands I like, Sennheiser, Sony, Creative, Altec Lansing. I hate- Razer, Brainwavz, Skull Candy. Neutral- Sound Magic, Shure.
Main thing I'd like to have- Bass. Solid and thumping bass is the priority at high volumes without any sort of distortion.
Will be used with my phone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Jul 31, 2011)

try HIPPO BOOM ..as per many reviews it has insane bass ... search for it .. might get one at LYNX India website ..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

MDR-EX80LP

Go to a sony dealer with you PMP or Ipod , Whatever and try these . Also , look at 

MDR-EX57


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Vicky. I was making a list of options, they were included, also I liked this Altec lansing model so much, but no idea where in India could I find it!
Altec Lansing > Headphones > Earphones for iPhone > MuzxÂ® Extra - MZX406
If you know please let me include.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

I dont know where you can find these . I looked at them but was not able to find these .

Why do you hate Brainwavz ?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> I dont know where you can find these . I looked at them but was not able to find these .
> 
> Why do you hate Brainwavz ?


Don't know, I just do.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you ever tried them ?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2011)

Nah, don't wanna


----------



## Krow (Aug 2, 2011)

Hating without even trying? 

@xtremevicky Does the Brainwavz M2 have good bass? As per OP's needs I mean.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes . They have the right bass . They are more bassy than M1 ( My friend got them thanks to Krow ) but have the right balance .


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

Sennheiser CX180  @ 1.5k (1.2 ol)
The have one and gifted another one to my friend. Didn't try others. But these are good and have good bass.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Sarath.
I am still looking for the Altec Lansing one...


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 3, 2011)

Its interesting to see someone disliking something without trying. 
Well if its good quality and quantity bass that you want then theres nothing better than Brainwavz M2 at 2.5k 
Senns do not have quality bass, quantity is a different issue. They bloat and .... on second thoughts they're better than the other 'likeable' options that u posted.
Truth is you wont find what you are looking for in this budget, but you'll find somethin acceptable. Why not get headphones. For 2.5k you can get JVC RX700 thats really well known for its bass. Do read reviews on it.!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 4, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Its interesting to see someone disliking something without trying.
> Well if its good quality and quantity bass that you want then theres nothing better than Brainwavz M2 at 2.5k
> Senns do not have quality bass, quantity is a different issue. They bloat and .... on second thoughts they're better than the other 'likeable' options that u posted.
> Truth is you wont find what you are looking for in this budget, but you'll find somethin acceptable. Why not get headphones. For 2.5k you can get JVC RX700 thats really well known for its bass. Do read reviews on it.!


Well I believe there are other great brands out there who produces more or less good earphones. So I am not interested in Brainwavz or whatever they wanna call themselves.
I said I could increase the budget if needed.
I have a XB300 headphone, which has awesome bass, so not interested in another same thing.
Regards.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 4, 2011)

Well there are plenty of great brands out there like phonak,sunrise,etymotic,xears etc but the thing is they arent available in india. I was just advising keeping in mind its availability and local warranty.

Incase you do not want a bass oriented iem, then you should check out the soundmagic pl50 which is meant for you then. 
Its got good mids and highs and is quite airy and wide in its soundstage. Plus is very comfortable and its vfm as a whole.
Its available for Rs 1.7k approx from lynx india.

And for a comparison of sorts, you can check this out 
*www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/47856...compared-xears-nature-n3i-xe200pro-added-8-01


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 4, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Well there are plenty of great brands out there like phonak,sunrise,etymotic,xears etc but the thing is they arent available in india. I was just advising keeping in mind its availability and local warranty.
> 
> Incase you do not want a bass oriented iem, then you should check out the soundmagic pl50 which is meant for you then.
> Its got good mids and highs and is quite airy and wide in its soundstage. Plus is very comfortable and its vfm as a whole.
> ...


Thanks for sharing the article. Will give it a read later.
And I need a Bass oriented earphone, not a non bass one


----------

